# Luggage symbol meanings? Help.



## Catherin3

Hi, Ive never taken Amtrak before, and when booking my train online I see these symbols:

What looks like a briefcase with an x over it, a purse looking object, the wifi symbol,lips with a finger on it, and a wine glass and bottle next to eachother. If anyone could tell me what these mean? Im more concerned about the luggage, because Im traveling for a week and am bringing more things back with me via train, I want to know if I can bring a suitcase that could fit 50lbs of stuff or if its only the carryon bags? Also, if its only carryons, can i still bring my own bookbag with wallet and phone and water and valuables or is that included in the carryons? Thank you!


----------



## Maglev

I'm not exactly sure what all those symbols mean either, but you are allowed to bring on board  "Two personal items, 25 lbs. and 14 x 11 x 7 inches each, and two carry-on items, 50 lbs. and 28 x 22 x 14 inches each, onboard." That's up to 150 pounds of carry-on luggage! Note that the size of the carry-on is more like a standard suitcase than airline carry-ons.


----------



## Ryan

It would help if you told us where you're seeing this and what train you're traveling on.

I would guess they mean no checked baggage, carry on bags OK, wifi, quiet car, and cafe car available?


----------



## Catherin3

Thank you both so much! Im traveling 141 Northeast Regional. I was confused as I thought you could only bring the 50lb bags when there are checked bags, sorry. Thank you so much for clarifying!!!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Catherin3 said:


> Thank you both so much! Im traveling 141 Northeast Regional. I was confused as I thought you could only bring the 50lb bags when there are checked bags, sorry. Thank you so much for clarifying!!!


As long as you can carry everything onboard - all at the same time - and get the bigger bags into the overhead rack, you should be fine. There may be room at the end of the car for the bigger bags, but there's no guarantee.

Being a regional, it's a quick on and quick off. Plus you may have to carry/pull your luggage through multiple cars to find a seat.


----------



## the_traveler

The briefcase with the X means that train does not offer checked baggage service. But you can still hand carryyour bags aboard. You are allowed 2 bags and personal items. That is the purse looking symbol.

The WiFi symbol means there is WiFi available on the train.

The lips with a finger states that there is at least one car that is designed as a quiet car. That means no cell phone use or conversation above a whisper.

The wine glass and bottle means that train offers cafe service of food and beverages. If it also shows a knife & fork, it means that train also has a full Dining Car.


----------



## cpotisch

Carry On Baggage Allowed:





WiFI Onboard:




Quiet Car:




Cafe Car:




No Checked Baggage:


----------



## BCL

Catherin3 said:


> Thank you both so much! Im traveling 141 Northeast Regional. I was confused as I thought you could only bring the 50lb bags when there are checked bags, sorry. Thank you so much for clarifying!!!


Amtrak has a very big limit as space for carry-on isn't really all that limited. The official size/weight limit is similar to typical airline limits, although it's not in total linear inches.


----------



## ehbowen

Be advised that even if your train doesn't offer checked baggage service, another train may (as long as it's available at your station). In the northeast, checked baggage service is offered by overnight trains 66/67 as well as the long-distance trains. If you wish to check luggage, just take it to your station the night before (during normal staffed station hours, of course) and your luggage will be waiting at your destination station when you get there. IF, of course, both your origin and destination stations offer checked baggage service.


----------

